# Did you name your Camera?



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just wondering honestly if anyone named there camera.  I know people give their car names as silly as it might sound.  But if you are attached to your camera you might have named it.  I haven&#8217;t given mine a name but I&#8217;m thinking about it.  Maybe if you named your equipment and you talk to it when it doesn&#8217;t work, it might work like a car engine that breaks down.  

So what&#8217;s your camera&#8217;s name?  &#8230;. Is it a boy or a girl!


Alpha this is not a thread about photographers!:greenpbl:

Bifurcator um&#8230;please keep your list short. 

Battou it&#8217;s now time to claim your child&#8230; &#8220;You are the father!&#8221;


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

Hehehe... well being native american I sometimes refer to them as soul-suckers but no, no names.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 11, 2008)

^ hehe

Sometimes, "my baby"?


----------



## epp_b (Sep 11, 2008)

Uhm...no.  Just, no.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 11, 2008)

No.  Never named any of my cars either.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Hehehe... well being native american I sometimes refer to them as soul-suckers but no, no names.



Wow, I have family friends that still believe that.  It might be true you never know.  You should name at least 1 or 2.  Ones you use often and depend on.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

K8-90 said:


> ^ hehe
> 
> Sometimes, "my baby"?



I know how you feel...  I swear my first camera was a boy.  But it was just stubborn, the shutters were acting up.  Had to return him and I think I got a girl now.  She's a princess.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

epp_b & O|||||||O what would you name it?  Just try and think about it.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Wow, I have family friends that still believe that.  It might be true you never know.  You should name at least 1 or 2.  Ones you use often and depend on.



What would I call it? Herman The One-Eyed German? Oh whoops... I forgot who I was talking to.  :lmao:


----------



## John_Olexa (Sep 11, 2008)

No, but I have called it a few names from time to time that I can't print.


----------



## maytay20 (Sep 11, 2008)

Both of them are referred to as my "baby's".   :lmao:  You know I have never put a gender to either camera but my 30D I would say is a boy - Stubborn and would take it a couple of times being told to cooperate.  And my 40D I have only have for a short amount of time but I think a Girl if I don't treat her right she lets me know it.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 11, 2008)

People who name their things have...issues.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

Nah... they're just in touch with the "natural child" within.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> What would I call it? Herman The One-Eyed German? Oh whoops... I forgot who I was talking to.  :lmao:



I hope he shoots well and never misses!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> No, but I have called it a few names from time to time that I can't print.



Of course you can&#8230; put an asterisk in for all your vowels&#8230; sh*t!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I hope he shoots well and never misses!



Dead-eye Dick? Excellent suggestion.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> Both of them are referred to as my "baby's".   :lmao:  You know I have never put a gender to either camera but my 30D I would say is a boy - Stubborn and would take it a couple of times being told to cooperate.  And my 40D I have only have for a short amount of time but I think a Girl if I don't treat her right she lets me know it.



 I like that...


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Dead-eye Dick? Excellent suggestion.



I don&#8217;t even know how to respond to that&#8230;. And trust me I&#8217;m never speechless.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

epp_b said:


> People who name their things have...issues.



You know what you might have something&#8230; &#8220;Christine&#8221; the movie&#8230;. That was deep!


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 11, 2008)

The ones that I use the most are named, and those would be my Nikon N90s(The Darkness), and my Canon A2(The Ghost). I know, it ain't original by any means, but hey, the movie, and story were really cool.

I guess, I'm in really good contact with my natural child.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

malkav41 said:


> I guess, I'm in really good contact with my natural child.



Lets try and convert the others....


----------



## Overread (Sep 12, 2008)

ahh this thread feels like one from AP forums lounge   

I have not named my camera - does this mean I am not in touch with my inner child?
*wander away to debate between playing a computer game or playing with his toy soliders -- err wait warhammer - not toys! *


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 12, 2008)

No. But I just did.

From this day forward, my camera shall be know as "Face Wearer"!!!. And my strobes will be Face Melter Sr., Face Melter Jr., Face Melter III, Face Melter IV, and etc...

(Etc... is the pop up flash  )


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 12, 2008)

Uhmmm, I don't believe in naming things you own nor giving them gender. But anyway, I have never named my cameras ever since even my car doesn't have a name.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 12, 2008)

Overread said:


> ahh this thread feels like one from AP forums lounge
> 
> I have not named my camera - does this mean I am not in touch with my inner child?
> *wander away to debate between playing a computer game or playing with his toy soliders -- err wait warhammer - not toys! *



Um&#8230;no&#8230; you are not in touch with your inner silliness&#8230;So whatcha gonna name your camera?


----------



## Yemme (Sep 12, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> No. But I just did.
> 
> From this day forward, my camera shall be know as "Face Wearer"!!!. And my strobes will be Face Melter Sr., Face Melter Jr., Face Melter III, Face Melter IV, and etc...
> 
> (Etc... is the pop up flash  )



Ouch&#8230; talk about a tan!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 12, 2008)

youbetcha1018 said:


> Uhmmm, I don't believe in naming things you own nor giving them gender. But anyway, I have never named my cameras ever since even my car doesn't have a name.



If you ever change your mind let us know.


----------



## Joe S (Sep 12, 2008)

cant say as I have


----------



## mimstrel (Sep 12, 2008)

I call my cameras the rather unoriginal name of their manufacturer, but sometimes also a pet name when I'm being sentimental.  So I have a Panasonic and I call it "Pana" or "Baby," my Canon is "Canon" or "Tiny," my waterproof POS camera is "Vu" or sometimes "Titantic" (the unsinkable... hope I never drop it underwater, its shooting straight for the surface and I'll never see it again), and my Nikkormat is "Nikkor."  It doesn't have a pet name yet.  I talk to things when they aren't working.


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 12, 2008)

I call them "the D300, the D80, the D40, the N75" etc... not really very interesting naming on my part....


----------



## Yemme (Sep 12, 2008)

Sabbath your posts are really um...you... and I respect that.


----------



## msblackphotography (Sep 12, 2008)

haha, never thought about doing that but if I had to, I'd probably go with Batman.. or a derivative of Batman, like Bruce, Wayne, or something.... lol


----------



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2008)

The auto-censor will only show asterisks if I were to try and name them for you.

It wasn't by design, but more so the result from viewing the downloads...... and certainly non-gender specific.  It depends on my mood.......  

Otherwise, it's the naming convention I have set the folders in-camera to separate the two bodies.  (Often I will only display "list" rather than "details" once downloaded)


----------



## Joves (Sep 12, 2008)

Just my D300 or, my D80. I dont name things. But I might cuss at things Im repairing but, I believe that is normal.


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 13, 2008)

My camera has no name... but my car is called "The Mistress" because of all the time and money it has commanded of me and that I have invested in it.


----------



## Montana (Sep 13, 2008)

My 40D is affectionately known to me as asshat. The XTi never got a chance to have a name.....sad.

Derrick

The asshat name came about from a photoshot with the Niece-in-law.  She insisted on having her tattoo show in most photos.  Her tattoo is on her lower back...I've always referred to these as "asshats" or "tramp-stamps".  LOL  Somehow it stuck...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 14, 2008)

nah, names are for pets or people, I don't want to waste  creativity on naming a camera, creativity doesn't grow on trees  don'tcha ya know


----------



## Yemme (Sep 14, 2008)

C677T said:


> nah, names are for pets or people, I don't want to waste  creativity on naming a camera, creativity doesn't grow on trees  don'tcha ya know



:sad anim: ok....


----------



## Edward Crim (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahem.

Yep.

I don't know how you found out, but my cameras do have names.
(soul-sucker is not one of them as it is a well known fact that spirit sticks only to silver-based capture and not to silicon).

My 1Ds is Joe, my 10D is Bob, my 1DII is Tom, my 30D is Fred and my 5D is Sigfried. 

My daughter actually assigned them their names.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 14, 2008)

Yemme said:


> :sad anim: ok....



But other people with more creativity and can afford to spend  a little  of it naming  their cameras


----------



## Yemme (Sep 14, 2008)

Edward Crim said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...




 Thanks Edward... Your daughter's a smart girl.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 14, 2008)

C677T said:


> But other people with more creativity and can afford to spend  a little  of it naming  their cameras



:hug:: thanks...


----------



## Battou (Sep 14, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> I call them "the D300, the D80, the D40, the N75" etc... not really very interesting naming on my part....



Could be worse, My cameras are names "EF, IIIf, TLb, and Fking worthless peice of Sht"   Just to name a few.


----------



## wchua24 (Sep 15, 2008)

well. i dont have a name for my camera. now that you said it. .i will think what name best for.....hmmmmm i am not decided whether its a he or a she... my car is a she... well how will identify the gender of my cam haha


----------



## Applefanboy (Sep 15, 2008)

My D40's name is Steve.


----------



## Battou (Sep 16, 2008)

wchua24 said:


> well how will identify the gender of my cam haha



Lift up it's skirt and look.


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2008)

Battou said:


> Lift up it's skirt and look.


 
ya dirty old @#@#&%$£


----------



## Battou (Sep 16, 2008)

Overread said:


> ya dirty old @#@#&%$£



Yeah, I'm a dirty old man, I'll admit it


----------



## Yemme (Sep 16, 2008)

:lmao:  Battou No wonder you made that image.

http://www.Photo-Lucidity.com/pic-856.html


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to smell your hair.




 just joking  haha


----------



## Battou (Sep 16, 2008)

Yemme said:


> :lmao:  Battou No wonder you made that image.
> 
> http://www.Photo-Lucidity.com/pic-856.html



:lmao: When I first saw that post I was not sure what you where refering to but now that I know...I feel a whole lot better.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bifurcator  
Dead-eye Dick? Excellent suggestion.  

I dont even know how to respond to that. And trust me Im never speechless.


  I resemble this name calling.. LOL..  

F1 ; EF ;  EOS film body ; polaroid back ;  XTI now called infrared and the new one


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 17, 2008)

Naming your camera is a waste of time... however if your camera was this:







It *STILL* would likely not have a name, but I am pretty sure what YOUR name was... Mr. Hue Hefner... or Mr. Bill Gates... lmao!

The link for more info:  http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/pentaxlx/Pentax_LX_Gold/index1.htm


----------



## Yemme (Sep 17, 2008)

C677T said:


> I want to smell your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you been watching True Blood?


----------



## Yemme (Sep 17, 2008)

Battou said:


> :lmao: When I first saw that post I was not sure what you where refering to but now that I know...I feel a whole lot better.



That's why I also said step forward and claim your kids... Your camera are you babies.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 17, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bifurcator
> Dead-eye Dick? Excellent suggestion.
> 
> ...




:lmao:  Hi DeadEye


----------



## Yemme (Sep 17, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Naming your camera is a waste of time... however if your camera was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....  Jerry...  You like to live large!  I wouldn't even want to touch that it's so pretty.  Name your camera Jerry It's way better than a picture.


----------

